# Hola, Mexico City NBR



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I am going with my family, for a week to visit my brother in law and his Mexican wife. I am sure they will show us a great time, but I'd love to hear suggestions for what not to miss. They live right in the heart of the city I beleive.

I'm not your typical idiot Gringa who wants to know where the local Walmart is**.
I'm interested in history, local culture,art and flavors, and natural history. I don't think we'll be biking, and we do already have planned to visit the Museo Nacional de Antropología. I imagine we'll be using public transportation, i'm not sure if we'd be renting a car or not.

your ideas are graciously welcomed!

gracias, 

Formica

**Last time I flew to the Yucatan, the ladies on the plane were going nuts over the Walmart in Cancun. Whatever, that is not why I travel.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Check other great museums as "Museo Dolores Olmedo Patiño"
at Av. México 5843
Col. La Noria, Xochimilco.

There's also a bus that takes you on a trip around some nice visual places around Mexico City, this bus is called "Turibus", you can take it from Chapultepec, another common place where you can take a day:
http://photos.igougo.com/pictures-photos-m404712-p211134-Turibus_-_Bosque_de_Chapultepec.html
http://mexicoinuk.blogspot.com/2008/01/turibus.html


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

formica said:


> I am going with my family, for a week to visit my brother in law and his Mexican wife. I am sure they will show us a great time, but I'd love to hear suggestions for what not to miss. They live right in the heart of the city I beleive.
> 
> I'm not your typical idiot Gringa who wants to know where the local Walmart is**.
> I'm interested in history, local culture,art and flavors, and natural history. I don't think we'll be biking, and we do already have planned to visit the Museo Nacional de Antropología. I imagine we'll be using public transportation, i'm not sure if we'd be renting a car or not.
> ...


Hi Formica!

I don't think I'd place stupid and you in the same page, so really congrats on your trip down south!

There are several places to visit. The centro historico and Bellas Artes is a very nice place to stop whenever there isn't a manifestacion or something like that, better to go sundays. The Turibus is also a great ride (I admit I've never done it, but I think it's a smart move).

Chaplutepec is also a nice place to go, and generaly, Reforma is avery pretty avenue.

In the south parts there are also some awesome places, like Coyoacan, Pedregal and San Angel.

Santa Fe is like a very new part of the city, very high tech and upside, it's weird to think that 15 years ago it was a wastedump and salt mines.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Museo Nacional De Antropología
MIDE (Museo Interactivo de Economía) if you are interested in economy.
Museo UNIVERSUM (I really like this one)
Museo de Arte Moderno
Bellas Artes
Chapultepec Zoo

Shopping: Polanco or Santa Fé, maybe Perisur...

La Condesa is really cultural and you can have some great beers or drink nice coffee. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Santa Fe would be out of my list... Yeah, there's impressive architecture, but you'll not miss much anyways.

If you head that route (south west the city), go to the Convento at the Desierto de los Leones.



You should not miss the Castillo de Chapultepec and its Museum...





The Cathedral at the Centro Historico....



And just outside the city, you can visit Teotihuacan... But I think part of it is closed or something like that.









Bummer you're not biking... You'll miss sweet trails...


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

*been 2X*

I've been twice to Mex City, to visit our friends a mexican family who were living there at the time. 1X with my daughter who was 8 at the time, another with my wife and daughter. Fantastic time. The anthropologic museum is incredible as are the ruins pictured above. The cathedral is very cool, and the National Palace next door with Diego Rivera murals a must see. Take the double decker tour bus tour of the city & get on & off. I also took my kid to the children's museum and they were really nice & gave us our own english speaking escort. We also went to see the Virgin of Guadelupe which was very cool too. The food is fantastic and there is so much culture. You can even mountain bike outside of the city. Be careful with your own security however. We were told it is better to hop on & off that Touribus or hire a taxi for the day.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Museo de Antropologia is a good move, better done on weekdays as it gets too crowded on weekends, there is an exposition roght now about hte egiptian and prehispanic gods, which might be interesting. Just behind this museum is museo Diego Rivera it has good expositions on modern art, recently this one receved a facelift, also pretty nice place to hava a small break. Almost in front of Museo the antropologia is the Muso de Arte Moderno, have a look at the permanent expositon, wich sports a colection of Remedios Varo paintgs (mexican surrealist painter) I particularly like her "La despedida" painting. Her works are in the middle of a legal fight an Mexico might loose them , so watch them bero they end up in private collections... In that zone in Reforma there is a retrospctive of Leonora Carrington, she's an inmigrant with quite a story and even at her age (98?) still active as a sculptor.
If you go downtown Bellas Artes is a good place to visit, there are murals by Diego Rivera, Siqueiros and Orozco, also if you hapen to go on sunday and like classical music the Sinfonica Nacional plays there, it is worth haing a look to the concert hall.
Walking from B.A. to the center of the city there is the museum of Arte virreynal, on the zocalo, you must visit the cathedral and you can visit the Palacio Nacional, There is also a museum in the back of the cathedral: Sn. Ildefonso I don't know what is the current exhibition but may be worth a look (btw. 1968 detonated there). In that building there is one of the prettiest concert halls that I've visited (Simon Bolivar), nice place for renacense and barroque music.
Going out from downtown you can visit Palacio de Mineria, Palacio postal and Museo de la ciudad de Mexico.
Walking/Turibus are good options, going by car to the downtown is a bad idea, better walk or use the subway.
To the south of the city: Sn. Angel, Coyoacan and Ciudad Universitaria (CU). Diego Rivera's Studio/Musseum is there also Frida Khalo, (btw. close to Diego's museum is Sn. Angelin a pretty expensive restaurant on an old house, although food is nice, martinis are great and the bar is a great place to have a rest...). Museo Dolores Olmedo could also be of interest.
For shopping for mexican crafts I would suggest you visit Fonart stores one is near Bellas Artes and there is another one in Reforma, they usually exhibit great things, also worth just for looking...
Have a great time, and don't hesitate asking for any particualrs!

El Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

If you decide on going to Dolores Olmeido museum, there´s an NY impresionissm exhibition right now, you could also go to Xochimilco and take a ride on a "trajinera" that goes around the channels made by the "chinamapas" (atificial islands used since the aztec´s times).
It is like the meaxican Venezia ... well, sot of. The place is beautiful. Is better to go on weekdays or sundays; it is tranquil those days. Saturdays may not be a good time, is crowed and lots of people partying and drinking; the general atmosphere is really good though; just differetn from other days.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

jimmy said:


> You can even mountain bike outside of the city. Be careful with your own security however. We were told it is better to hop on & off that Touribus or hire a taxi for the day.


Also... do not take a taxi when you are a foreigner and are alone (not accompanied with someone from here). Is my recommendation, unless you are sure it's a good taxi... but that's the hard part for a foreigner. I'm told of very nasty stories where the roles are played by foreigners and taxis...

Somewhat like an episode from The Simpsons where Homer travels to Rio de Janeiro. :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Also... do not take a taxi when you are a foreigner and are alone (not accompanied with someone from here). Is my recommendation, unless you are sure it's a good taxi... but that's the hard part for a foreigner. I'm told of very nasty stories where the roles are played by foreigners and taxis...
> 
> Somewhat like an episode from The Simpsons where Homer travels to Rio de Janeiro. :nono:


Always try to get a Taxi from a "Sitio". Those are safe. They're more expensive, but safe.

Be careful, but don't sweat it too much...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I will have a great tour guide with my hubby's brother and wife, I'm sure. He's fluent having lived there for 15 years and teaching English as a second language. I think that his wife ( a Mexican) is getting her Phd in anthropology.

So why am I asking here? Every one has different ideas for what is "must see" so it's fun to hear what ideas people have.

We may go to Teotihuacan one evening and spend the night so we can be there are dawn the next day.

I can't wait to have real Mexican food again. This will be my third trip to MX, but my first to the interior. I've toured the Yucatan and been diving in Cozumel before.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

formica said:


> I can't wait to have real Mexican food again


Sorry to let you down, but we have no Taco Bell here...  

(Just yanking yer chain, I know what you mean... )


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I was hoping for some cheez whiz on taco chips.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Enjoy your trip :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Let us know how it went.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

formica said:


> I was hoping for some cheez whiz on taco chips.


put some chili con carne (whatever that is) and you're golden....

As Warp said, we don't have Taco Bell, but a lot of McDonalds and Burger Kings 

I think you'll going to have a great trip over here. I hope you enjoy it and return sooner rather than later.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Lots of votes for Bellas Artes, but nobody recomends the Ballet Folklorico? That was my favorite two hours in DF!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

It's really hard to get nice mexican food at a nice place! Commonly nice places cook you "italian" food, "french" food, etc. but there are cheap places that cook you awesome mexican food!  Of course just a few, and you have to know them first.

Oh well, that's my experience, if someone can recommend a very nice place to eat mexican food give me a shout! Anyway I won't stop eating nice tacos from street places I know are nice


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Fonda Santa Clara in San Jeronimo is a great place to have some tasty classic Mexican food, price-wise it may be a bit expensive IIRC.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll pay a visit! thanks Tacu


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gauss said:


> It's really hard to get nice mexican food at a nice place! Commonly nice places cook you "italian" food, "french" food, etc. but there are cheap places that cook you awesome mexican food!  Of course just a few, and you have to know them first.
> 
> Oh well, that's my experience, if someone can recommend a very nice place to eat mexican food give me a shout! Anyway I won't stop eating nice tacos from street places I know are nice


Los Almendros, Mexico Lindo y que Rico, Fonda de Santa Clara, Villa María.... there are several....


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Los Almendros, Mexico Lindo y que Rico, Fonda de Santa Clara, Villa María.... there are several....


Common, post also directions 

Oh well... I found Almendros on the net, looks nicely expensive!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Common, post also directions
> 
> Oh well... I found Almendros on the net, looks nicely expensive!


There are several Almendros, one in Insurgentes, another one in San Jeronimo and another one in Polanco, pretty close to the Nikko.

Mexico Lindo y Que Rico (I haven't been there in a while) is on Ejercito Nacional and Periferico. To be honest I don't know how it is in these days.

Villa Maria is also in Polanco, in Horacio or Homero.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

mmm mmm mmm
best street tacos I ever had, 20 pesos


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Fonda Santa Clara in San Jeronimo is a great place to have some tasty classic Mexican food, price-wise it may be a bit expensive IIRC.


we are planning on treating the bro in return for hosting us for the week, sounds good.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They don't look that tasty...

Check these guys out:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

formica said:


> mmm mmm mmm
> best street tacos I ever had, 20 pesos


Aren't those panuchos??

mmmmmhhh.... yummy... Dang, it's been a while since I've had some and I love them. But can't quite cook them. Neither my wife.

My mom does, though.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

formica said:


> mmm mmm mmm
> best street tacos I ever had, 20 pesos


Clean stuff without tasty fat and chilly. Also just chicken without any special flavor.



tacubaya said:


> They don't look that tasty...
> 
> Check these guys out:


Delicious nasty street stuff with hot chilly salsa!!! And they are from "pastor", which is pork with some special treatment and cooked directly on fire!!!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Warp said:


> Aren't those panuchos??
> 
> mmmmmhhh.... yummy... Dang, it's been a while since I've had some and I love them. But can't quite cook them. Neither my wife.
> 
> My mom does, though.


I don't know the real name, just that is was a great lunch, from a little vendor at the bus station in Valladolid (sp?)


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I rather have panuchos or lechon tacos than tacos al pastor though. 

Warp there is an awesome place near to my place where you can have REALLY good panuchos. I can take you there some time we do wrenching.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Yo quiero a visitar tambien!

(hopefully that is grammatically correct!)

Have fun formica. I really want to go travelling in mexico soon as well.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I rather have panuchos or lechon tacos than tacos al pastor though.
> 
> Warp there is an awesome place near to my place where you can have REALLY good panuchos. I can take you there some time we do wrenching.


Sounds lika a plan!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> I rather have panuchos or lechon tacos than tacos al pastor though.


You're a disgrace.. :nono:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Impy said:


> Yo quiero a visitar tambien!
> 
> (hopefully that is grammatically correct!)
> 
> Have fun formica. I really want to go travelling in mexico soon as well.


Just remove the 'a' and you score an A! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> You're a disgrace.. :nono:


 Yes rito! you are a shame!

What about tacos of suadero and cabeza, damn great too!

rito do you like at least some enchiladas?


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

ritopc said:


> If you decide on going to Dolores Olmeido museum, there´s an NY impresionissm exhibition right now, you could also go to Xochimilco and take a ride on a "trajinera" that goes around the channels made by the "chinamapas" (atificial islands used since the aztec´s times).
> It is like the meaxican Venezia ... well, sot of. The place is beautiful. Is better to go on weekdays or sundays; it is tranquil those days. Saturdays may not be a good time, is crowed and lots of people partying and drinking; the general atmosphere is really good though; just differetn from other days.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> fghfghgrh


Gauss... Check your mail...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Los Almendros, Mexico Lindo y que Rico, Fonda de Santa Clara, Villa María.... there are several....


Los Canarios, El Bajio, and author cousine´s like Izote and la Tecla in Polanco (near to moliere and mazaryk), and there´s another one from Monica Patiño which I can´t remember the name right now. Oh, there´s at least two more in Condeza pretty close to each other, one is Fonda Don Jose in Montes de Oca and Atlixco. the other one is like two block from there in Tamaulipas. The former is Mexican author´s cousine, the latter is more like traditional Mexican with a flare.

As Roberto says, there are several options for really good mexican food in this city. BEside the good'ol fonditas.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Yes rito! you are a shame!
> 
> What about tacos of suadero and cabeza, damn great too!
> 
> rito do you like at least some enchiladas?


what?? i do like tacos al pastor, i just rather having panuchos. I also like tacos de cabeza and suadero, like better cabeza though and lengua above all.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I guess it all depends on which part of the city we are staying in... biggest city in the world?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

formica said:


> I guess it all depends on which part of the city we are staying in... biggest city in the world?


Formica, when are you going to travel? just curious. It's one of the biggest city in the world by the number of people living here, I don't think (but I don't know) that it's the largest one.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Formica, when are you going to travel? just curious. It's one of the biggest city in the world by the number of people living here, I don't think (but I don't know) that it's the largest one.


Regarding cities as a metropoli:
Largest city by total population is Tokio with 33 million habitants.
Largest city by population density is Karachi with 10,000 habitants per square kilometer.
Largest city by area is New York City with 17 thousand square kilometers.

As city proper:
Largest city by population is Mumbai with 13 million habitants.
Largest city by population density is El Cairo with 30,000 habitants per square kilometer.
Largst city by area is Karachi with 3000 square kilometers.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Largest city by total population is Tokio with 33 million habitants.
> Largest city by population density is Mumbai with 21,000 per square kilometer.
> Largest city by area is New York City with 17 thousand square kilometers.


About New York, I think that if you include the whole metropolitan area, maybe London or Los Angeles are larger, again, I haven't checked the facts, just what I think.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Read again.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Formica, when are you going to travel? just curious. It's one of the biggest city in the world by the number of people living here, I don't think (but I don't know) that it's the largest one.


 We have to be at the airport here ( Spokane Washington) at 4 am this friday. Catch a plant to Seattle, then to Mexico City with a stop in San Francisco. No other changes.
Stay a week, then come home. It's going to be great to see someplace new. We've been working our ***** off here, time for a break.

f.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

formica said:


> We have to be at the airport here ( Spokane Washington) at 4 am this friday. Catch a plant to Seattle, then to Mexico City with a stop in San Francisco. No other changes.
> Stay a week, then come home. It's going to be great to see someplace new. We've been working our ***** off here, time for a break.
> 
> f.


Great. I think you'll get some good weather not too hot, still not rainy season. I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hola again - I think I have walked about 20 miles in your fair city!!
We are staying in the Tlalpan area. Weve been to the Zocalo ( on Saturday, that was crazy), walked all over; Coyoacan - two plazas shut down due to strikes so THAT area seem jam packed too but we had great ice cream. Today we hiked at Xiptle (??) small volcano and then came home for naps. Tomorrow it´s the Anthropology Museum, and then out to Tenochitlan so we can be there at dawn the next day.

Yes it did get hot just for us pasty white gringos. 
Every time I see a guy on a mountain bike in town I think of all of you!!!

Formica


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

formica said:


> Hola again - I think I have walked about 20 miles in your fair city!!
> We are staying in the Tlalpan area. Weve been to the Zocalo ( on Saturday, that was crazy), walked all over; Coyoacan - two plazas shut down due to strikes so THAT area seem jam packed too but we had great ice cream. Today we hiked at Xiptle (??) small volcano and then came home for naps. Tomorrow it´s the Anthropology Museum, and then out to Tenochitlan so we can be there at dawn the next day.
> 
> Yes it did get hot just for us pasty white gringos.
> ...


Sounds like you're having tons o' fun!!!! :thumbsup:


----------

